# G-Junkies Dreist Kettenführung am Zesty 514 (2010)?



## sub-xero (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der ZweiG Kettenführung von G-Junkies am Zesty 514? Mich interessiert besonders, ob die Montage problemlos war.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juni 2013)

Fliegt Dir öfters die Kette runter oder wozu ne KeFü?

Wäre ne Bionicon nicht ausreichend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (10. Juni 2013)

Mir fliegt die Kette regelmäßig runter und verkeilt sich im Tretlagerbereich, wo ich sie nur noch mit Gewalt herausbekomme. Bevor Fragen kommen: Die Schaltung ist garantiert richtig eingestellt, die Kettenspannung passt auch (ich habe sogar 2 Glieder rausgenommen, weil es vorher noch schlimmer war). Das passiert meistens auf verblockten und stufigen Trails, egal ob ich vorne am großen, mittleren oder kleinen Kettenblatt fahre, und nervt mich tierisch.

Die Bionicon C-Guide habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber nach dem was ich so gelesen habe, funktioniert die Dreist einfach viel zuverlässiger.

Ich frage mich hauptsächlich, wie die Dreist an dem Zesty montiert wird, weil dieses doch einen E-Type Umwerfer hat (oder?).


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juni 2013)

Ich kann dir leider zur Dreist nix schreiben.

Ich habe mir ne KeFü selber aus Gartenschlauch und Kabelbindern gebaut. Ich kachel mit dem Zesty ziemlich böse die Trails runter, auch mit Sprüngen und Drops. Die Kette bleibt da wo sie sein soll, man hört auch keine Kettenschläge, richtig angenehm und leise. 

Ich fahre aber auch nur noch 2fach (22/36), da ich keine 40km/h treten würde.

Nochmal zur Dreist:
http://www.g-junkies.de/hinweis_et.html

So sieht das bei mir aus:






Vielleicht hilfts?

Alternative wäre: Auf ShadowPlus umstellen!


----------



## sub-xero (10. Juni 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider zur Dreist nix schreiben.
> 
> Ich habe mir ne KeFü selber aus Gartenschlauch und Kabelbindern gebaut. Ich kachel mit dem Zesty ziemlich böse die Trails runter, auch mit Sprüngen und Drops. Die Kette bleibt da wo sie sein soll, man hört auch keine Kettenschläge, richtig angenehm und leise.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!!

Nach deinem Bild zu schließen, wäre dann also die Dreist ohne E-Type-Version das richtige Modell, oder?

An Shadow-Plus habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber die gibt es doch nur für 10-fach Schaltungen, oder?

Deine Gartenschlauch-Kabelbinderlösung dürfte dann dem Bionicon C-Guide ähneln, richtig? Und dir springt die Kette nicht mehr raus. Dann wäre die Bionicon ja eigentlich ausreichend. Und deutlich günstiger, als die Dreist. Hmmm....

Umstellung auf 2-fach habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich brauche das große Kettenblatt einfach viel zu oft, z.B. auf Alpenüberquerungen. Welchen Schalthebel und Kurbelgarnitur verwendest du für Vorne?


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juni 2013)

> Nach deinem Bild zu schließen, wäre dann also die Dreist ohne E-Type-Version das richtige Modell, oder?



Ja, ohne E-Type-Version.



> An Shadow-Plus habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber die gibt es doch nur für 10-fach Schaltungen, oder?



Ja, nur 10fach, aber für 9fach gibt es Kettenglück 2.0:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/178241-umbau-shadow-plus-auf-9-fach-kettengluck-2-0



> Deine Gartenschlauch-Kabelbinderlösung dürfte dann dem Bionicon C-Guide ähneln, richtig? Und dir springt die Kette nicht mehr raus. Dann wäre die Bionicon ja eigentlich ausreichend. Und deutlich günstiger, als die Dreist. Hmmm....



Ja, ähnelt der C-Guide, nur dass meine Lösung paar Cent kostet. Ab und zu reißt mal ein Kabelbinder ab. Aber ich denke bei der C-Guide gibt es dahingehend auch ähnliche Probleme. Vorteil auch gegenüber Dreist und Co: Gewicht!!



> Umstellung auf 2-fach habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich brauche das große Kettenblatt einfach viel zu oft, z.B. auf Alpenüberquerungen. Welchen Schalthebel und Kurbelgarnitur verwendest du für Vorne?



Nur weil man 2fach fährt, heisst es nicht, dass man einfach nur das dritte Kettenblatt runterschmeisst. Du solltest natürlich das mittlere Kettenblatt (Original: 32) auf z.B. ein 36er umstellen. Dann fehlt Dir von der gesamten Bandbreite eigentlich nur der schwerste Gang um mal 40km/h fahren zu können. Siehe: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=22,...26,30,34&GT2=DERS&UF2=2160&TF=85&UF=2160&SL=2

Schalthebel: Immer noch die original 9fach SLX Hebel.
Kurbel: immer noch die alte XT Kurbel (9fach). Hab einfach das mittlere Kettenblatt getauscht (ca. 20 EUR für 36er), und mir nen Bashguard von RaceFace dran gemacht.


----------



## sub-xero (10. Juni 2013)

Danke für deine hilfreichen Antworten!!!

Die Entscheidung ist nun gefallen: Umstellung auf 2 Kettenblätter, vorne kommt ein SLX 10-fach Kettenblatt (FC-M675) mit 38 Zähnen drauf. Dazu spendiere ich mir den G-Junkies ZweiG für für ISCG03 mit Rockring. (Das große Kettenblatt habe ich mir sowieso am Wochenende kaputtgefahren.)

Das Mehrgewicht für die ZweiG nehme ich in Kauf. Mir ist die Bionics-Lösung zu unsicher, weil es offenbar schon vorgekommen ist, dass man mit der Ferse daran hängenbleibt und das Teil wegreißt, oder im Unterholz bzw am Fels hängen bleibt und das Teil zerstört, weil es eben herunterhängt.


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juni 2013)

> Umstellung auf 2 Kettenblätter, vorne kommt ein SLX 10-fach Kettenblatt (FC-M675) mit 38 Zähnen drauf.



Machst Du das einfach so oder bist Du dir dabei sicher das es mit nem 38er funktioniert?

Von nem 22 auf 36er mit Steighilfe funktioniert richtig gut, nur ob man auch ohne Probleme auf ein 38er kommt, bin gespannt!!



> Das Mehrgewicht für die ZweiG nehme ich in Kauf. Mir ist die Bionics-Lösung zu unsicher, weil es offenbar schon vorgekommen ist, dass man mit der Ferse daran hängenbleibt und das Teil wegreißt, oder im Unterholz bzw am Fels hängen bleibt und das Teil zerstört, weil es eben herunterhängt.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen wenn man das Röhrchen genau an der Stelle anbringt, wo man bei der Pedalstellung direkt dran stoßen könnte. Lösung wäre einfach das Röhrchen so zu platzieren, dass man da kaum dran stoßen kann. Aber egal, hast dich bereits entschieden.

Nur wie kommst Du auf ISCG03 ?
Für mich sieht das eher nach ISCG05 aus.


----------



## sub-xero (10. Juni 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Machst Du das einfach so oder bist Du dir dabei sicher das es mit nem 38er funktioniert?
> 
> Von nem 22 auf 36er mit Steighilfe funktioniert richtig gut, nur ob man auch ohne Probleme auf ein 38er kommt, bin gespannt!!
> 
> ...



9-fach- und 10-fach-Ketten unterscheiden sich beim Innendurchmesser der Kettenglieder nicht, nur außen. Insofern sind die Kettenblätter kompatibel. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das 10-fach Kettenblatt nicht insgesamt schmaler ist, sonst müsste ich evtl. die Kettenblattschrauben etwas abschleifen.

Wie das Schalten auf das 38-Kettenblatt funktioniert, wird sich zeigen. Ich bin nicht der erste, der sowas verbaut. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass es gut funktionieren wird.

Stimmt, ISCG05, du hast natürlich recht.

Das Röhrchen von der Bionics-Kettenführung muss seitlich beweglich gelagert sein, um die Schaltvorgänge mitmachen zu können. Da kann es schon mal ein wenig unter der Hinterbaustrebe rausgucken. Und es soll ja auch möglichst nahe an das Kettenblatt ran, damit die Kette möglichst wenig rumschlackert. Mir gefällt die G-Junkies-Lösung aber insgesamt sehr gut und sie macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck.


----------



## vitaminc (10. Juni 2013)

> Wie das Schalten auf das 38-Kettenblatt funktioniert, wird sich zeigen. Ich bin nicht der erste, der sowas verbaut. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass es gut funktionieren wird.



Bin auch gespannt ob das mit dem Shimano Kettenblatt funktioniert.

Ansonsten wäre auch dieses Kettenblatt möglich gewesen, zumindest laut einigen Forenusern:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/t...eighilfen-9-fach-4-arm-sh-38-zaehne/aid:37075



> Das Röhrchen von der Bionics-Kettenführung muss seitlich beweglich gelagert sein, um die Schaltvorgänge mitmachen zu können. Da kann es schon mal ein wenig unter der Hinterbaustrebe rausgucken. Und es soll ja auch möglichst nahe an das Kettenblatt ran, damit die Kette möglichst wenig rumschlackert. Mir gefällt die G-Junkies-Lösung aber insgesamt sehr gut und sie macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck.



Also die Bionicon würde ich mir auch nie & nimmer kaufen, der Preis ist ne Frechheit für das bisschen Plastik.

Ich bleib bei meinem Selbstbau bis ich irgendwann auf 10 oder 11fach umstelle.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Juni 2013)

22/38 war bei mir zu hakelig. Das Raufschalten war oft Glücksache. 24/38 mit einem SRAM S3 Direct Mount Umwerfer funktioniert tip top. 

ich fahre an Zesty und Froggy schon seit geraumer Zeit die Alte bzw. die neue Bionicon Führung. So weit hinten an der Kettenstrebe montiert, dass die Führung durch den Reifen vor Aufsetzern geschützt wird. 
Hat bisher auch im dicksten Schlamm nicht einmal geklemmt. Ich habe bisher auch noch nicht feststellen können, dass das Röhrchen bei Schwenkbewegungen mit Reifen oder Kurbel kollidiert. 
Im Gegensatz zur ganzen Ausrichterei einer ISCG Kefü geht die Monatage der Bionicon ruck zuck. 

Einzig wenn ich das Bike mal wieder ungewaschen mit dickem Dreck in die Garage stelle, dann ruckt es am nächsten Tag ein paar mal, bis sich der getrocknete Schlamm aus dem Röhrchen heraus gearbeitet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (12. Juni 2013)

> 24/38 mit einem SRAM S3 Direct Mount Umwerfer funktioniert tip top.



Aber komplett als 10fach ?

Ich kann mit 22/36 (9-fach) sehr gut leben. Ich habe wahrscheinlich nicht genug Power in den Beinen, damit sich ein größeres Blatt als das 36er rentieren würde.

Das 22er Blatt ist bei mir jedoch Pflicht, das brauch ich leider recht oft.


----------



## sub-xero (17. Juni 2013)

Hier ein Zwischenstatus zum Thema Umstellung auf *2-fach mit G-Junkies ZweiG Kettenführung*:

Die ZweiG ließ sich mit je 3 Beilagscheiben an jeder der 3 Schrauben an der ICSG05-Aufnahme problemlos montieren. Die 3 Beilagscheiben waren notwendig, damit der Umwerfer die Platte der Kettenführung nicht berührt.

Das Problem ist, dass die Kettenführung jetzt natürlich ca. 2 mm weiter nach außen ragt und die Kettenblattschrauben daran schleifen. Das heißt, ich muss irgendeinen Distanzring auf die Kurbelwelle stecken, damit sie entsprechend mehr Abstand zum Tretlager und zur Kettenführung hat.

Nun habe ich ein Hollowtech-II Pressfit-Lager. Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es Distanzringe für Hollowtech-Lagerschalen, was mir beim Pressfit-Lager aber nix nützt. Der Distanzring muss ja auf die Kurbelwelle drauf, und dafür habe ich kein passendes Ersatzteil gefunden.

Wir würdet ihr das Problem lösen? Irgendeine Beilagscheibe vom Baumarkt verwenden?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Juni 2013)

Den Teil der Kefü, wegfeilen, an dem der Umwerfer schleift. 
Ich hab noch selten eine schaltbare Kefü montiert, an der ich nicht nacharbeiten musste. Evtl. kannst du auch mit unterschiedlicher Anzahl von Beilagscheiben schon weiter kommen.


----------



## sub-xero (18. Juni 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Den Teil der Kefü, wegfeilen, an dem der Umwerfer schleift.
> Ich hab noch selten eine schaltbare Kefü montiert, an der ich nicht nacharbeiten musste. Evtl. kannst du auch mit unterschiedlicher Anzahl von Beilagscheiben schon weiter kommen.



Hehe, danke für den super Tipp!!! Genau das gleiche habe ich mir gestern auch gedacht. Bevor ich mit dutzenden von Beilagscheiben rumfrickel, lieber ein Eck aus der Grundplatte der ZweiG raussägen.


----------



## sub-xero (19. Juni 2013)

Die Montage hat gut funktioniert. Hier noch für die Interessierten ein Foto von der Problemstelle, an der ich ein Eck aus der G-Junkies ZweiG herausfeilen musste, um dem Direct-Mount E-Type Umwerfer genug Bewegungsspielraum zu geben:


----------



## sub-xero (22. Juni 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt ob das mit dem Shimano Kettenblatt funktioniert.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre auch dieses Kettenblatt möglich gewesen, zumindest laut einigen Forenusern:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/t...eighilfen-9-fach-4-arm-sh-38-zaehne/aid:37075



Ich habe übrigens doch das TA Chinook 38er Kettenblatt verbaut. Das Hochschalten macht keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (28. August 2013)

habe die zweig und die is super  hat wer ne idee wie ich dass teil leiser bekomme?


----------

